# Is this a 2023 BMW X3 M40i? Dealer says I can't get these wheels



## HeartbreakRidge (Jul 20, 2015)

when I test drove an X4 M40i in April (as close to the X3 M40i as I am likely to get for a TD!) the SA for a Dayton dealer straight up said that he would be able to get me a 2023 allocation "later in the year." (August or later)


----------



## HotRodMN (11 mo ago)

HeartbreakRidge said:


> when I test drove an X4 M40i in April (as close to the X3 M40i as I am likely to get for a TD!) the SA for a Dayton dealer straight up said that he would be able to get me a 2023 allocation "later in the year." (August or later)


Sounds about right. the SOP is August for the '23s. Hopefully, allocations are more plentiful soon, it's been rough the last few months. I've been on a waitlist since March and that wait list is now over 20.


----------

